# INFP or INTP?



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

So a couple months ago, after months of generally misunderstanding the functions, I became pretty sure I was an INFP, or an xNFP at the least. However, recently self doubt (one of my biggest specialties) has kicked in. I've been reading past threads of mine (which were rather pointless to put it honestly), and INTP Forums of sorts - and something doesn't seem right here. I mean, I feel like a lot of the shit I write and much of the musings roaming around my head have an Fi attribution to them - but when I try to identify my inferior - I don't really see a logical crux manifesting, it's actually one of the things I try to rely on in a stressful situation (even though I can be VERY self critical at first in these situations). I can't really explain this, but recent situations I've been dont really give off that inferior Te vibe. In other words, I feel like I'm too rational to have an inferior thinking function - this isn't to say feeling types can't be rational, they certainly can, especially the enneagram 5 feelers (which I suspect is my enneatype as indicated by my signature far below). But I get intuitive vibes that point away from an inferior thinking function....actually, that's all I'm doing, taking intuitive guesses. Fuck it. I can't go off into a tangent right now, damn auxiliary Ne. I'm just going to pull out some random behavioral patterns and thought processes to try and hint at which functions I may prefer, although I realized that only takes you so far, it can be like attempting to teach your dog a new trick but your way of attempting to get through to him is saying the same word over and over and pulling at random parts of his body, leaving the poor thing confused. Why do I attempt to be funny and fail? Oh, that's right...hhmph. Fuck it....this may be long....

when I was a child, I was quite the....confusing one. I was plagued by certain disorders like ADHD and one that starting fucking with my head later in life, even to this day. I had trouble doing many things early on, like for example, I sucked at video games and would get fustrated, so I had to have my dad help me...throughout the whole damn game. But I quickly started growing out of that phase, and when I was about 8 or 9 I became more independent. As a preteen, I had these obsessive interests. I obsessed over interests like dogs, to the point where I memorized every dog breed in a week. The pokemon games were fascinating to me as well, I loved looking at new strategies from cheat guides and then using them to become better. One that really stood out, though, was weather. GOD, was I obsessed with that shit. To the point where I would go out in snowstorms or flooding rains, and wanted to be a crazed storm chaser in the middle of Kansas. One remarkable thing about me and my interests...I was interested in a more categorical manner, instead of burying into this material and quickly gaining information (this is why I questioned my N for a time...but this probably doesn't say much, and I suspect it had to do with disorders) One thing I loved doing was creating hypothetical scenarios based off of things I was interested in. Movies. Music. During my weather phase, as a kid, I would go in my backyard and pretended weeds, shrubs, plants and gardens were actually towns, cites, and suburban areas - I twisted my own reality and started viewing my backyard as a separate geographical landscape, a new world...so I could take a hose and pretend hurricanes, tornadoes and floods were demolishing this geographical wonder...and I would inspect the damage afterwards. Ugh, would I skydive rapidly towards the ground just to relive those days...  one thing that was really fascinating about my interests was the fact that I didn't need food or sleep to alleviate my concentration...my level of fascination was so high that it fed my appetite! Okay, adderall can maybe contribute to this somewhat...but even now, this has occurred while reading up on MBTI. That is just so cool. Other things about me as a kid...whenever my parents fought, I would trap myself in my room and not speak to them until they made up (which indicated some weaker form of Fe to me). I detested divorced individuals, for reasons that I cannot recall, just the thought of it made me really uncomfortable ( I'd guess immature Fi dominance there?) I was overly sensitive to criticism and harsh feedback, or teasing, or anything of the like - I would take it literally. I was quiet, but not so much introspective (like I am now) as much as wanting to stay drama free, and live in harmony with everyone (in other words, not really an inner harmony but wanting everyone to feel the same way I did, usually positively) I also had a desire to be looked upon as more mature for my age, or a better way of putting it: whenever I was around adults I wanted to be looked upon as one of them rather than a child. That is why I would join in during conversations between, say, my parents and their friends. I also watched shows like American Idol, and while I did get emotionally attached to some contestants and started rooting for them...later on I suspected that it was probably due to me "personalizing" this, basically I wanted said contestant to reach a certain level in the competition I was content with, and this made me feel like I accomplished something, because I didnt feel like I accomplished anything in my life. However, I was fascinated by the voting system, and the patterns surrounding it, and how certain demographics and trends would affect that system...and theories aboit the show in general. I don't know what else to write so fuck it, fast forwarding to today...

today I am crippled by anxiety, depression, concern, and bitterness of the world around me and what I think I have become. However, instead of wallowing around in shame like I used to when I was a recluse, I am trying to do something about it and get my life together. Just a couple years ago, I would strongly identify with the Ji-Si loop theory - I would sought advice from people but find other ways to dismiss it, create really weak rebuttals, basically give in to anxiety instead of actually doing something about it....my thinking was very rigid. Recently I have been taking in the mentality of being more open minded and replenish myself as a whole, taking small steps. However I have other issues that get in the way of this, like, say, making a mistake that is humiliating to the degree where I go inside my head and analyse the cause of that particular problem, finding ways to view that mistake. I may also find ways to deal with situations like that in the future but sometimes I am so dumbfounded as to why I keep making these mistakes? Is my anxiety affecting my concentration? Either way I try to find the root of that problem without looking at every angle (I have trouble finding angles in some situations) some of you may say this is Ni, but I suspect it is Ji-Si getting stuck in a rut....but what do I know. Okay, that was just one problem I was referencing....maybe I do have an easier time looking at angles of every situation and then contrasting them together to find the sum of the problem. It's really hard discerning my head when it is so scatterbrained. Bah.

I remember I used to be energized by the idea of being in love, finding that special someone to be with forever. I used to create these dream girls in my head, usually during my reclusive period. But a while ago I realized that I might not be that interesting of a person... So I decided i needed to focus on myself more before I started approaching this particular goal of mine. I don't know, the thing about love is tricky....I crave that feeling of harmony of two souls expressing feelings and caring for each other, but the thing is I've never been in a relationship before, ever. I suspect my mind was brainwashed watching tv shows and movies portraying elements of love when I was a child, and being intricately fascinated by this particular phenomenon. Logically speaking, love is really the last thing I need right now, if you exclude loneliness. You can accomplish so many things without it. Yet I feel like a healthy relationship will give me the jolt and confidence I need to maintain a consistent positive mentality in life, which will lead to success. (Then again, how can "success" be measured? In this case, probably internally.)

now, discerning my relationships with people, or taking a crack at how people may think of me, see me, feel of me, whatever. I am very aloof, and this is usually on a scale depending on how my mood is. Some people greatly misunderstand me because of this. Stupid things I say, missing certain clues in an environment, not grasping the basic concept of a certain board game during my first time playing, whatever. I'm like a skunk - you know how people judge them based on how they smell? Who knows, skunks may be some of the most amazing souls organisms on the planet have to offer! But no one gives them a chance because they smell like other decaying organisms found in deep underwater trenches. Eh, thats kind of how it is with me. Not to say people strongly dislike me...but there is a general annoyance, for sure, from time to time. Some people admire me for my honesty, and sense of humor, but anxiety really gets in the way of my friendships with people, thus people sometimes never get to know me that well. By that, I mean, I get so anxious talking to someone that I break down and start resembling Forrest Gump on ecstasy. Okay, not really. But social anxiety can be crippling, for sure. I've been trying to break this habit by socializing with people on an every-other-day basis at least but for the most part, this feeling is out of my control. 

About how I view people - a lot of the behavioral patterns of certain people my age (I'm 19) deeply annoy me, watching loud girls on a train talk about their experiences seeing that cute boy wink at them (aka nothing) but talking over each other, resembling utter nonsense that sounds deafening...for example. I've been overly judgemental towards people for things like this in the past, which is why I was so sure I was Fi-dominant for a couple months, but then I mulled it over a little more and found out it may have had something to do with negative experiences with people in the past - and it may have muddled into my subconscious ways of thinking I suspect. I really try to see the positive in people though, I find myself complimenting people every once in a while. One thing that does annoy me, however - when someone likes me, a part if me feels like I have to like them, regardless of what kind of person they are (unless its Casey Anthony we're talking about) and vice versa if someone dislikes me. Blah, feelings suck. Life would be easier if I was a robot beneath all this flesh. (Heh, not really.)

As far as my mentalities toward life go right now - I am rather cynical. I've had a hard life. It really shows in my sense of humor...a year ago or so I started watching a lot of late George Carlin and Louis CK standup, and the like, to try modeling my sense of humor based off of their attitudes...mostly because i could really relate to it. I think I have picked up on their concept of comedy, from a very black point of view, so if I felt like writing a half and hour standup script I think I could be able to successfully architect my excerpts into a comedic show. In other words, I feel like I have the potential to resemble comedians like them (okay, probably not Carlin, more in the realm of C.K. and even moreso, alt-comedy land) but the problem is some people actually pick up on my cynicism too well - and then it's no longer funny, it becomes a second rate version of the Four Yorkshiremen sketch - but only one man ranting and raving about the absurdities of life and his observations and perceptions. God, what am I going on about. 

BUT WAIT! There's more....some other fun facts about me, hopefully hinting at my archetype:

sometimes I find joy in self deprication, cynicism, and especially the ironies surrounding it - it makes me feel sane, in a way. That's why I love black comedy and love implementing it into my sense of humor as well...it's fuel for my passion, in a way, and I'm usually very successful if I'm passionate about something (ooh, I smell some Fi cooking?!) interestingly enough, movies, shows and music aimed to make you feel good or does indeed make most people happy (I don't know, think any cheesy Adam Sandler movie or that one Phil Collins song from that Tarzan movie, or fuck, most Disney movies in general) either freak me out or make me feel depressed, or both, starting with the former. To wash this disturbing feeling away, I have to resort to the cynicism, so I can feel sane again. This is probably why I listen to a lot of dark, intense, and thoughtful music. In other words, the wires of my brain are misconfigured. 

After introspecting some more, And I may have self taught myself not to take things for granted here - but I sometimes have a tendency to feel an inner pride in whatever I own, or value in life- if its something that i really wanted. This is why I was opining Fi-dominance before, but I realized that really any type could do this - we are all snowflakes and we blow in different ways! Its just expressed differently, im just not sure how yet. Unless I'm mistaken....and if so, wow, you thinkers must be really numb inside huh? (Hehehe....kidding in a way, but go ahead, say I'm a feeler because I made that statement 

i tend to strive for accuracy, usually when writing or even solving a problem or doing a task. For example, I edited several excerpts in paragraphs trying to find the right word to explain something numerous times writing this! Most will say this is pure Ti, but I think it's a Ji-Dom thing.

i have been getting the feeling that the way I think has gotten so advanced to the point where I cannot explain my thoughts as accurately as I should....possibly due to a lacking vocabulary? Or I am just philosophical, and I haven't fully embraced it yet. Or none of this is true, and I like to think this is an actual dilemma? BAH!

I'm getting sick of typing on this iPad. It's taken me two hours. I'll stop here. If that isn't enough to work with, here are some threads I posted a while ago with more data:

Two questionnaires I did from a few months ago: http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/140358-i-need-professional-help.html

I posted this when I was going mildly insane with worries about whether or not my life was going to crash and burn into a mental jailcell full of self destruction (and I thought I was Fi-dominant at the time) http://personalitycafe.com/general-chat/142809-no-fucking-idea-about-life-anymore-i.html

I'm also interested to hear what these three input, if they choose to do so: @_Acerbusvenator_ @_arkigos_ @_LiquidLight I usually find your perspectives interesting..._

ugh, I sound like an attention whore. Sorry if this scatterbrain spaghetti special was annoying to read...


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

> I've been dont really give off that inferior Te vibe. In other words, I feel like I'm too rational to have an inferior thinking function - this isn't to say feeling types can't be rational




Well it comes down to thinking: if you are indeed Fi-Te over Fe-Ti, and Ne-Si, then do you see yourself having more problems accepting one of the perceiving functions (N or S)? The notion of dominant type results in certain typical cookie-cutter outlooks on what the dom-inf axis should look like, such as the sort of sketchy thinking of a feeling dominant, or such. 

But in reality, this isn't exactly how it works out in reality always, or even often. Think about the Ni-dominant with thinking preference. If they are really at odds with Se, then you might find them essentially ignoring facts outright or being so disconnected with them, downplaying them, etc when intuiting that they're really at odds with the raw sensation of information. But there are plenty of relatively intuitive types, who won't be this extreme, have their facts straight nearly always, etc.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

bearotter said:


> Well it comes down to thinking: if you are indeed Fi-Te over Fe-Ti, and Ne-Si, then do you see yourself having more problems accepting one of the perceiving functions (N or S)? The notion of dominant type results in certain typical cookie-cutter outlooks on what the dom-inf axis should look like, such as the sort of sketchy thinking of a feeling dominant, or such.
> 
> But in reality, this isn't exactly how it works out in reality always, or even often. Think about the Ni-dominant with thinking preference. If they are really at odds with Se, then you might find them essentially ignoring facts outright or being so disconnected with them, downplaying them, etc when intuiting that they're really at odds with the raw sensation of information. But there are plenty of relatively intuitive types, who won't be this extreme, have their facts straight nearly always, etc.


well, I wouldn't say my sensing is fully differentiated yet, but it definitely seems like it is in a tertiary position, observing it. It is said that the tert is the "playful" section of the archetypal order, and unless I'm misunderstood, i feel like my Si manifests in little bits and pieces, every here and there, maybe sometimes acting as the fuel to what Ne is trying to compose to satisfy Ji. or it can also show up out of nowhere like when I'm walking and I notice something in the environment that reminds me of a vague childhood memory, or thought, or the like. However sometimes I don't fully trust my senses like when im trying to take something apart (say a computer) however this could be due to lack of concentration, ADHD which probably isn't enough to justify I have an inferior sensing function.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

This was a bit too chaotic for me. I looked at one of your earlier threads and you didn't show any preference for values over logic with how you dealed with such situations.

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/140358-i-need-professional-help.html
Your reply to question 4 sounds a lot like a TiFe preference. Even weak Fi users will engage in arguments about their values.
You on the other hand have more of a "live and let live" attitude about values which is most common for Fe users. However, you show a strong need to correct what you see as illogical in the claims people make.
You seem to prefer logic over values, but your values are expressed in an Fe kind of way.

My intuition and first impression tells me INTP.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> This was a bit too chaotic for me. I looked at one of your earlier threads and you didn't show any preference for values over logic with how you dealed with such situations.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/140358-i-need-professional-help.html
> Your reply to question 4 sounds a lot like a TiFe preference. Even weak Fi users will engage in arguments about their values.
> ...


Yeah, I thought it was a little high strung too...I was a little uncomfortable posting this actually, but I felt the more information I gave out related to my thought processes, the more accurate the assessments would be. I hate being unsure.

anyway, apologies...maybe you should have looked at this at a time other than 6 am? Heh  (it is where I live at least) may i ask what was chaotic, in your words? Was it too much information to read? Or did you sense an inner anger in me that was displeasing?


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

You first world citizen have too much time on your hands.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

sly said:


> You first world citizen have too much time on your hands.


Yes, and it allows me to focus on my writing skills. 

I'm thinking about writing a book, "Time is better free: the numerous things you can do and accomplish when under-occupied"

(Pssh....the fuck am I kidding. I can't even get out of my bed for more than half the day.)


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I too have been bouncing between INTP and INFP (or rather between the 4 xNxP types). Your posts do seem a bit rushed and scattered. When posting I try to be concise, but it often ends up just how your posts are (usually if it's a long post), or at least that's how it initially started out. I have so many ideas pouring out that it can become a challenge to finish a thought before my brain jumps in to add another. One of my issues is that ideas flow easily through my mind, but it can become extremely difficulty to convey them in any form (text is easiest though). It's as if there is a person in my head holding a stack of thoughts with perfect balance, but as soon as someone knocks on the door, he drops all of them on the floor (that's the metaphor I like to use anyway).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

pushit said:


> Yeah, I thought it was a little high strung too...I was a little uncomfortable posting this actually, but I felt the more information I gave out related to my thought processes, the more accurate the assessments would be. I hate being unsure.
> 
> anyway, apologies...maybe you should have looked at this at a time other than 6 am? Heh  (it is where I live at least) may i ask what was chaotic, in your words? Was it too much information to read? Or did you sense an inner anger in me that was displeasing?


I'm 6 hours ahead of you.
The problem was not with me being tired, it was with there being a wall of text and not divided into different parts. I prefer a structure in how I write to make it easier to read and to get to certain details.
The way I write also makes it easier to look through it and find the main points in what I am saying.
It also does so that if there is irrelevant information, it is usually separated from the relevant information and it is thus easier to find the relevant information.

This for example is rather irrelevant to how you prefer to process information:


> when I was a child, I was quite the....confusing one. I was plagued by certain disorders like ADHD and one that starting fucking with my head later in life, even to this day. I had trouble doing many things early on, like for example, I sucked at video games and would get fustrated, so I had to have my dad help me...throughout the whole damn game.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I'm 6 hours ahead of you.
> The problem was not with me being tired, it was with there being a wall of text and not divided into different parts. I prefer a structure in how I write to make it easier to read and to get to certain details.
> The way I write also makes it easier to look through it and find the main points in what I am saying.
> It also does so that if there is irrelevant information, it is usually separated from the relevant information and it is thus easier to find the relevant information.
> ...


ok...I guess that makes sense. I thought it may be relevant since it could have described a possible weak Ji or Pe function possibly not in favor of the INxP types. I know there are some who believe childhood doesnt really contribute to determining archetype. I could explain my way of writing too, but then this will become off topic.

I did reread your first post on this thread however, and I hope I don't come off as a nitpicking Dick here, but when you mentioned me preferring logic over values, I personally don't think that's the best way to determine whether someone is Ti or Fi dom. I would assume that Ji doms tend to create their own logic and values using their function orders. I could go into detail but I honestly don't have the time right now. 

INFPs, especially 5s, can be quite logical (though I'm sure you know that, heh) thanks to primarily Ne but also combined with Te, this can create a very logical front, and there are also some INFPs I've heard that go through a phase in their life where they need to rely more on logic, albiet from a more objective standpoint, usually coming after a depressive phase. I remember reading a post from an INFP on a different forum talking about something like this, almost like unconscious Te coming out of nowhere. So, I guess the IFP can resemble Ti-dom here, mainly on the surface.

I'm also taking intuitive guesses here so I can't be fully sure, so apologies if it looks like I'm pulling things out of my ass here.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> You on the other hand have more of a "live and let live" attitude about values which is most common for Fe users.
> 
> My intuition and first impression tells me INTP.


Yeah, I think that strong Ti and strong Fe types (maybe Ti more so over Fe) are like this than people who are Fi-Te or Te-Fi. That said, I see Ti everywhere in @pushit's posts here; and my guess is INTP over INFP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

pushit said:


> I did reread your first post on this thread however, and I hope I don't come off as a nitpicking Dick here, but when you mentioned me preferring logic over values, I personally don't think that's the best way to determine whether someone is Ti or Fi dom. I would assume that Ji doms tend to create their own logic and values using their function orders. I could go into detail but I honestly don't have the time right now.
> 
> INFPs, especially 5s, can be quite logical (though I'm sure you know that, heh) thanks to primarily Ne but also combined with Te, this can create a very logical front, and there are also some INFPs I've heard that go through a phase in their life where they need to rely more on logic, albiet from a more objective standpoint, usually coming after a depressive phase. I remember reading a post from an INFP on a different forum talking about something like this, almost like unconscious Te coming out of nowhere. So, I guess the IFP can resemble Ti-dom here, mainly on the surface.
> 
> I'm also taking intuitive guesses here so I can't be fully sure, so apologies if it looks like I'm pulling things out of my ass here.


First of all, F is about values. What you find agreeable or disagreeable/good or bad etc. and T is about logic, there's no mistaking them. 
The enneagram is about how you cope with the world. Correct me someone if I am wrong, but enneagram 5s essentially feel like the world is a dangerous place and so they *need *to be knowledgeable to protect themselves.
It is a defensive strategy.

MBTI however is about how you process information and that comes *before *any defensive strategy you might deploy.
It's not that Fs can't be logical. They really can be an Ts can be illogical. It's just that more emphasis is put on values than logic for Fs when they process information.
When it comes to INFPs, they got inferior thinking. This means that they basically tend to neglect logic for their values. Just like ITPs and ETJs tend to neglect values for logic. Ofc. this usually leads to the function randomly erupting in an unhealthy way, but that's kind of irrelevant atm. Point is that IFPs are more focused on their strong internal values than logic and that ITPs are the same, but in reverse.
You can't really mix them up.
Also, one got Ti and Fe, the other got Te and Fi. They judge the world completely differently even tho they perceive it the same way. One follows internal logic with broader and more objective values, the other follows internal values with objective logic.

To show the inferior in a bit humorous way.
Fe is often called a unifying function and my INTP friend would go around calling people sheep. Actually seems like quite a few ITPs tend to ramble such things from what I've heard, hah. :tongue:


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> First of all, F is about values. What you find agreeable or disagreeable/good or bad etc. and T is about logic, there's no mistaking them.
> The enneagram is about how you cope with the world. Correct me someone if I am wrong, but enneagram 5s essentially feel like the world is a dangerous place and so they *need *to be knowledgeable to protect themselves.
> It is a defensive strategy.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I see what you are saying. To keep it brief...let's say you have an Fi-dom who has come up with an internally based logic. However, this particular person is basing their logic based on how strongly they feel this logic is correct, in other words "it feels right to them. Is this make said person Fi-dominant though? Or is this in fact pure Ti? 

I apologize if I appear to be bombarding you with with questions. I just want to get a better understanding of this. Also, I think the jungian typology system is broader than most of us think. When people say valuing authenticity has a strict connection to Fi for example, it is just looking at the surface and not looking deeper into things, it depends on how which functions process the particular unit. This also breeds stereotypes and more confusion.

I probably appear crazy trying to look beyond the basic fundamentals, but after all it is a theory, and that's the fun about theories! Digging deeper and trying to find more meanings and insights and patterns. Damn Ne and the ideas it generates! roud:


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

pushit said:


> Hmm, I see what you are saying. To keep it brief...let's say you have an Fi-dom who has come up with an internally based logic. However, this particular person is basing their logic based on how strongly they feel this logic is correct, in other words "it feels right to them. Is this make said person Fi-dominant though? Or is this in fact pure Ti?
> 
> I apologize if I appear to be bombarding you with with questions. I just want to get a better understanding of this. Also, I think the jungian typology system is broader than most of us think. When people say valuing authenticity has a strict connection to Fi for example, it is just looking at the surface and not looking deeper into things, it depends on how which functions process the particular unit. This also breeds stereotypes and more confusion.
> 
> I probably appear crazy trying to look beyond the basic fundamentals, but after all it is a theory, and that's the fun about theories! Digging deeper and trying to find more meanings and insights and patterns. Damn Ne and the ideas it generates! roud:


You can't "create logic", logic in this sense is a process.
Thing with this also is that it's about preference, as in, you can use the opposite attitude tho it is not prefered and you aren't as good at using it as your prefered attitude of the function.
In basics why you can't have Fi and Ti is because of survival of the fittest and the psyche is subject to it as well.
Fi and Ti are both Ji (introverted judging) functions and so they will fight over who will be *the *Ji function.
Fi and Te fight each other, but one is Ji and one is Je so they are directed in different ways and they deal with different things and that means that those have the least resistance from each other.



> Hmm, I see what you are saying. To keep it brief...let's say you have an Fi-dom who has come up with an internally based logic. However, this particular person is basing their logic based on how strongly they feel this logic is correct, in other words "it feels right to them. Is this make said person Fi-dominant though? Or is this in fact pure Ti?


Reading this tho I believe you are talking about Ti. Fi is detached from emotions, it is about values. Everything in MBTI is cognitive.
I guess you could simplify Ti vs Te as independent vs cooperative thinking. Ti users prefer to use their own sense of logic that they trust to be correct no matter what other people say, they trust their own logic like Fi users trust their own values. This is why I so many times these days explain the stubbornness of Ti as reinventing the wheel so to speak because they trust they can do a better job.
Te users on the other hand flourish when they can discuss with other people and get feedback. For Te users then logic needs to be objectively correct and not just correct to them.
Question 13 in my questionnaire is specifically made to capture the thinking function and if it is inferior or not.
Te users generally appreciate the feedback etc.
Ti users generally see it as a waste of time as the person doesn't/wouldn't understand it anyways.
Inferior thinking users tend to get either upset by it or they give the normal reaction (IFPs reacting like normal Te users and EFJs like normal Ti users).
Ofc. it's not perfect, but it helps.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

pushit said:


> well, I wouldn't say my sensing is fully differentiated yet, but it definitely seems like it is in a tertiary position, observing it. It is said that the tert is the "playful" section of the archetypal order, and unless I'm misunderstood, i feel like my Si manifests in little bits and pieces, every here and there, maybe sometimes acting as the fuel to what Ne is trying to compose to satisfy Ji. or it can also show up out of nowhere like when I'm walking and I notice something in the environment that reminds me of a vague childhood memory, or thought, or the like. However sometimes I don't fully trust my senses like when im trying to take something apart (say a computer) however this could be due to lack of concentration, ADHD which probably isn't enough to justify I have an inferior sensing function.



I think you're definitely Si that isn't inferior (eliminating ENFP or ENTP), your depiction of past experiences especially the ones that were depressing in excruciating detail probably states that Si is tertiary so I'm going to trust you in that one. 

You have that common 'here and there' thing that is very Ne. And I think I have clinical ADHD as well (got tests etc from the psychologist) and I got diagnosed with it this year (very late in life), but most of those experiences like the pretending that tornadoes where hitting the ground with the hose were things that I surprisingly did as a child as well. 

I reckon you are way too Fi, and I can just feel the need you have to find your type and also to 'classify' yourself that is very Fi-Si to me. Ti-Si of an INTP I could also see but to be honest, the whole post you did was not based on the efficiency I would see in a Ti-dominant user. They have a mantra of doing things with a high striving for the perfection in the logical domain while we prefer the striving for the perfection of an ethical domain.



pushit said:


> When people say valuing authenticity has a strict connection to Fi for example, it is just looking at the surface and not looking deeper into things


true knowledge isn't found in a well my friend. :/


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Question 13 in my questionnaire is specifically made to capture the thinking function and if it is inferior or not.
> Te users generally appreciate the feedback etc.
> Ti users generally see it as a waste of time as the person doesn't/wouldn't understand it anyways.
> Inferior thinking users tend to get either upset by it or they give the normal reaction (IFPs reacting like normal Te users and EFJs like normal Ti users).
> Ofc. it's not perfect, but it helps.


How does this help the OP when INFPs have Te inferior and INTPs have Ti dominant. A comparison between Fi and Ti is more logical, and not everyone can be categorized based on this. I don't know whether you agree but the best route is to think of functions like different camera lenses, you put on an Fi lens you start to see things in a separate way to another person, you put on a smaller Ne lense, they both interact to produce a reality that shapes your reaction to things, but you can make a reaction without conscious feedback. 

I don't totally agree with this, Ti/Fe combos are more common than Te/Fi combos and so Fe would allow the Ti user to be more appreciative in support. 
There is also the understanding that MBTI types act as different types under a weight of stress or in a stressful environment that could change their perception of themselves and their personality.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> true knowledge isn't found in a well my friend. :/


Maybe you misunderstood what I was saying, or trying to explain. Maybe ill come up with a better explanation later, but I'm typing on my phone and it is hard.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> There is also the understanding that MBTI types act as different types under a weight of stress or in a stressful environment that could change their perception of themselves and their personality.


Dire emphasis on shadow functions perhaps?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

AverOblivious said:


> I reckon you are way too Fi, and I can just feel the need you have to find your type and also to 'classify' yourself that is very Fi-Si to me. Ti-Si of an INTP I could also see but to be honest, the whole post you did was not based on the efficiency I would see in a Ti-dominant user. They have a mantra of doing things with a high striving for the perfection in the logical domain while we prefer the striving for the perfection of an ethical domain.


I was re-reading this and I wanted to add more based on this paragraph. I do want to know my type because I do want to understand myself better, but I also have a fascination with this system and knowing which type I could be could fascinate me, or disturb me, based on general impressions i get from a type, so it depends... (although i am aware that archetypes dont define a person, it defines the structure of their psyche) Like for example if someone said I was an ISTJ I might be a little offended, because I dont like the idea of being that archetype. However my reasoning would be based on why it doesnt make sense based on my personal experiences with the functions and how i interpret them, and how compatiable my perception is to theirs...rather dismissing it based on how wrong it felt, or something of the like. I prefer determining type based on how much it makes sense to me based off of thought processes and making intutitive guesses of the attitudes of certain algorithims in my brain/psyche. I try to make my guesses as accurate as possible, mainly because inaccuracy makes me uncomfortable, and it doesnt feel authentic, or real, the latter word a better way of putting it. This is usually why I hold back while deciding on a certain type...someone thought I was an Ne-dom because of this. 

I'll admit when I first got into Jung and MBTI a few months ago I was pretty insecure about myself and my intelligence, especially. Because of that, I may have had a certain bias towards NT types (but INTP in particular) and the idea of being one sounded cool, and i thought if I indeed was an NT it would be a needed confidence and self esteem boost. Sometimes I tried to come up with new perspectives on why I was INTP or the like whenever someone thought I was another type, mainly early on. Basically hope speaking for itself. It could be argued that I really wasn't grasping the functions at the time and I was somewhat unhealthy. Possibly, because I don't agree with siding with one side in favor of your opinion when seriously analyzing something..usually. I try to find the sum of the problem, or unit, whatever. I wonder how an unhealthy Ti-dom would go about with their analysis.


A good example of me adding new perspectives instead of questioning or "burrowing" into data is on a thread I posted a while ago (I kind of regret posting it honestly, I sounded like a nitpicking fuck)
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...t-but-child-i-didnt-seem-like-confused-2.html
the meat and potatoes can be found on pages 2-3.
@_myjazz_ , I'm not sure if you want to be included in this debate, apologies if you don't, but I recall you assessing me as Fi-Te on the thread I posted above, based on how I was responding to different standpoints. Once again I'll reiterate that I probably wasn't in the best mindset, confused and probably very scatter-minded at the time, so I would guess that would possibly affect how someone chooses to debate or even analyse. But I noticed that on this thread you thanked a post by Acerbusvenator, who was leaning towards Ti-dominance in that particular post. I thought that was striking considering your viewpoint earlier...did you happen to agree? 
I would also suggest looking back at that thread and looking at your/my analysis, to refresh your memory.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

pushit said:


> I was re-reading this and I wanted to add more based on this paragraph. I do want to know my type because I do want to understand myself better, but I also have a fascination with this system and knowing which type I could be could fascinate me, or disturb me, based on general impressions i get from a type, so it depends... (although i am aware that archetypes dont define a person, it defines the structure of their psyche) Like for example if someone said I was an ISTJ I might be a little offended, because I dont like the idea of being that archetype. However my reasoning would be based on why it doesnt make sense based on my personal experiences with the functions and how i interpret them, and how compatiable my perception is to theirs...rather dismissing it based on how wrong it felt, or something of the like. I prefer determining type based on how much it makes sense to me based off of thought processes and making intutitive guesses of the attitudes of certain algorithims in my brain/psyche. I try to make my guesses as accurate as possible, mainly because inaccuracy makes me uncomfortable, and it doesnt feel authentic, or real, the latter word a better way of putting it. This is usually why I hold back while deciding on a certain type...someone thought I was an Ne-dom because of this.
> 
> I'll admit when I first got into Jung and MBTI a few months ago I was pretty insecure about myself and my intelligence, especially. Because of that, I may have had a certain bias towards NT types (but INTP in particular) and the idea of being one sounded cool, and i thought if I indeed was an NT it would be a needed confidence and self esteem boost. Sometimes I tried to come up with new perspectives on why I was INTP or the like whenever someone thought I was another type, mainly early on. Basically hope speaking for itself. It could be argued that I really wasn't grasping the functions at the time and I was somewhat unhealthy. Possibly, because I don't agree with siding with one side in favor of your opinion when seriously analyzing something..usually. I try to find the sum of the problem, or unit, whatever. I wonder how an unhealthy Ti-dom would go about with their analysis.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not sure if this is true for you. But as I started to get into MBTI, I slowly grew a fascination with it as well. But my fascination allowed me to gain my self-worth from being a certain MBTI type. Like it somehow made me a better person after I found that I was a certain type like INFP, but the truth is it doesn't matter to who I am, it's just a four-letter code. 

What's more interesting is how these characteristics set you apart from other people, and relate you to a certain group of people. Like I'm not an INFP, I'm a person who has traits that can be classified as INFP. This four letter code (and yes, also the functions) shouldn't and don't really mean much to me, I myself should mean much to me (and I mean, in a non-narcissistic way) and I get what you mean when you say that you want to find out more about yourself. 

Well, your perception is definitely natural. Feeling uncomfortable due to inaccuracy seems like a response common to both INFPs and INTPs as they are both perfectionist. But if you're an INTP the failure to gain a greater competence in the intellectual category (eg: solving a problem well), the rising effect and the falling effect of the failure is ingrained in the psyche, just as it is for the failure to gain a firm greater competency in the emotional category (eg: finding out more about yourself). So when you say that you have an issue, do you reckon that you usually feel the repercussions of this and you rationalize based on these feelings, or you clearly string together the base feelings on the rationalizations already made. 

To be honest, all MBTI types are pretty 'not deep' and this is also why I said true knowledge is not found in a well. The easiest way to go about finding whether you are F or T is to ask yourself whether you base more decisions on emotions or concepts. Another thing that is interesting to consider, is that when you write do you see that you are naturally inclined to try to activate the logical or critical faculty of the person communicated to or are you trying to activate the personal or persuasive faculty of the person you are communicating to. I lean to personal as a Feeler (even though I am hell cynical)


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

@pushit

I'll vote for your INFPness.

And you should go reading @ personalityjunkie.com

:wink:


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

mysterio said:


> @pushit
> 
> I'll vote for your INFPness.
> 
> ...


Why INFP? And yes, I read PJ. Interesting reads but the articles can sound inconsistent.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

pushit said:


> Why INFP? And yes, I read PJ. Interesting reads but the articles can sound inconsistent.


Hehe, that's the problem! :wink:

Because...i've got two possible routes to go.

1. I can go into detail about your posts, style, words etc.
2. I can say something like: I've got a feeling...

Both ways aren't good in the long run (when you are a Ne-User, like INXP). Believe me, i "was" there, and await the comeback of the doubt. :wink:


So i am going for the third way and ask you one question:

*Why, do you think, you are an INTP?* :tongue:


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

mysterio said:


> Hehe, that's the problem! :wink:
> 
> Because...i've got two possible routes to go.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure if I'm INTP, INFP, or hell, even ESFP (hope not lol). I did mention a couple posts earlier that I was "untypeable" due to anxiety, depression, basically its like my whole life is burning like a log in a fireplace right now, which is making it harder to tell things apart and make a decision on my type.

So yeah. And I challenge you to go both routes


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

pushit said:


> Well, I'm not sure if I'm INTP, INFP, or hell, even ESFP (hope not lol). I did mention a couple posts earlier that I was "untypeable" due to anxiety, depression, basically its like my whole life is burning like a log in a fireplace right now, which is making it harder to tell things apart and make a decision on my type.
> 
> So yeah. And I challenge you to go both routes


So, if you're right, that you are "untypeable" at the moment, than i can't use the two methods/routes, because they won't help now and won't help in ~ five weeks, when doubting kicks in. :wink:


In addition: I didn't ask: "Are you sure, you are an INTP?"

I did ask: WHY do you think you're an INTP? 

Great difference!

But, if it's too difficult (i am a nice guy after all :wink: ), you have an additional option:

Think back at your childhood/youth. Which of the four (Sensing, Intuition, Thinking, Feeling) was the most characteristic for you/your environment about yourself?

And...*WHY? *:wink:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Ack! You posted a few weeks ago and I just came back to the Cafe on a whim. For someone who doesn't keep up with social media, I sure seem to have a lot of these bloody sites to check up on.

I saw your post on the differences between INPs, and I have to say I laughed so much at your lengthy analysis, because it sounds just like me.

In addition, your focus in the post wasn't really Fi-centered. It wasn't about what would make you feel better. You were weighing the benefits in a very Ti way to see what you'd get out of each option, and furthermore, that's what you based your decision on.

And, because of that, I'm going to make a suggestion that will likely confuse you.

You're an INTP with Fi that's better-developed than average.

The thing is, the functions that don't show up in our primary 4 also get used. They're just not our favorites, so we don't use them as much--unless we like doing things that commonly use them.

For instance, take Se. Se is about your relationship to the physical world and what you can actually sense, and it helps you pick up the sort of skills that you have to learn on the job and make "gut" decisions. (That last half isn't something that most people know about, and I credit Thomson for the acknowledgement that it's more than just sensory awareness.)

If I chose to go around learning cooking, welding, carpentry, sculpting, athletics... you get the idea--there's no doubt that my Se would develop from use, and that when I next tried to learn a skill, my extra-developed Se would make it easier for me to learn than for the average person.

In your case, your unusually developed Fi may come from a long-standing habit of self-analysis. INTPs are commonly described as latching onto systems to analyze them, and for this reason, they like to work with systems like programming, languages, or mathematics. But many INTPs also approach _themselves_ as a system: they approach their own psychology as almost a plaything, something to understand and master. I certainly do.

And, in a way, this does develop Fi. It doesn't seem to develop all the parts of Fi that, for instance, INFPs would develop, but it does fine-tune that sort of discernment required to understand systems that aren't cut-and-dried.

For instance, no Fi is required in mathematics. There's one right answer. There's no "better" way of getting to the answer--maybe there's a faster way, but it's not ultimately better or worse. It's the same answer.

But when you delve into psychology, everything's different. You have to notice fine details. If it weren't for my Fi, I wouldn't be able to type people based on their writing style and the feelings their approach gives off to me. I sense, in writing (which, by the way, is a very Ti method of communicating: INTPs like writing, because it gives them a chance to be comprehensive and to refine their statements more than speech ever would), more emotion and feeling (two different things) than most people can pick up. And it's because of my Fi.

There are other things that INTP-developed Fi can do, but I don't know them well enough to describe them to you. In any case, I hope this helps, and I hope it clears things up a little bit for other questioned INPs. Since you asked for my attention in particular, I'm going to both PM this to you and post it on your thread.

Good luck.
--Splodey Cat


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, pushit, how old are you?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

myexplodingcat said:


> Hey, pushit, how old are you?


I have a 19 year old history, still chugging along. I did mention in the OP.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I've finally got it (well, for now)


INFP sx/so or so/sx?


And here are the main reasons why:


-I failed to exhibit the chronic searching for clarity and truth thought processing system when I was younger. Rather, I adapted this because I feel like it is the logical/accurate way to solve problems. As a kid, I was more likely to side by something based on how it feels right to me, and build on that, rather than looking at all the angles and binding them together (even though I try to do that now). I don't see a Ti-dominant doing this as a child.
-One of my main purposes in life is to achieve individual creative expression, and try to achieve my goals, no matter how fucking stupid or unnecessary people say they are. I mean sure, I'm always open to new information on how to improve my goals or think differently, but ultimately it comes down to what I think is right, or what I want to do.
-I know how I feel. While I can attest to having unconscious feelings and even impulsively acting on them which is associated with Ti-dominants, I always see Ti-doms talk about how they're not sure how they feel and or what to do with them. I almost ALWAYS know how I'm feeling.
-yeah, I do try to consider external feelings and needs - but at my own expense, not totally because im actually concerned for the others. I feel violated if I do something wrong, or say something wrong in a group setting, or whatever - because the fact that I upset someone I admire makes me feel like a shitty person. 
-I feel very incompetent, but usually by my standards - it usually won't matter if someone tells me I'm smart or I'm doing fine, unless I personally agree (or maybe a large number of people agree, but they have to be people I admire for the most part) This just totally reeks of Fi to me. 
-I usually have ideals and work to attain that (if realistic) - good example would be with romantic partners.
-And finally, I ordered this list in a very Te way, so that rounds out my arguement (actually, this would be flimsy evidence if I didn't add that I do identify with inferior-Te manifestations like harsh criticisms and judgements towards myself and/or others when angry or upset)


okay, fine, here is some flimsy evidence: I watched 500 Days of Summer, and found that I related to Joseph Gordon-Levitt's character quite a damn bit! 

ENFP could be a possibility too, but I don't see my Ne overriding Fi.


Now I just need some help with my enneagram. I suspect 5w4, but of course, I'm not sure since I have a limited understanding. Maybe @Flatlander could help (though I'd skim through the OP first)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

pushit said:


> Now I just need some help with my enneagram. I suspect 5w4, but of course, I'm not sure since I have a limited understanding. Maybe @_Flatlander_ could help (though I'd skim through the OP first)


I took a look earlier but I'd really like to see an Enneagram type-me thread if you're game. The forum is What's my Enneagram type?, two possible questionnaires to use are up at the top in the stickies. If you make a thread, mention me in it and I'll come take a look, it would be much easier to sort through the info that way.

Otherwise I will come back to this thread when I'm a little more sober.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> I took a look earlier but I'd really like to see an Enneagram type-me thread if you're game. The forum is What's my Enneagram type?, two possible questionnaires to use are up at the top in the stickies. If you make a thread, mention me in it and I'll come take a look, it would be much easier to sort through the info that way.Otherwise I will come back to this thread when I'm a little more sober.


I'm finding it hard to type as I don't have access to a computer right now since I am in the midst of fixing it. If you're up for it, you could diagnose based on the content I posted. But yeah, ill fill an enneagram questionnaire out when I get the chance.PS- I'll trade my soberness for your intoxicatedness.


----------



## mysterio (Mar 11, 2012)

pushit said:


> okay, fine, here is some flimsy evidence: I watched 500 Days of Summer, and found that I related to Joseph Gordon-Levitt's character quite a damn bit!


I am not quite sure whether you are INFP or INTP (and i am only a little bit more confident about myself in this question), but i think in the same way. I hold the opinion that some person/character i IDENTIFY (Fi?) with, can tell me a lot about myself. If this IDENTIFYING has some value in typing, i would propose it's more Fi than Ti.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

To the OP, but did you ever consider say, INTJ or ISTJ as possibilities? 



> To the point where I would go out in snowstorms or flooding rains, and wanted to be a crazed storm chaser in the middle of Kansas.


This sounds like inferior Se, to be honest. I also love weather, extreme weather. There's something about the intensity of the experience that speaks to me, that just fills me up with such simplistic joy. 



> I remember I used to be energized by the idea of being in love, finding that special someone to be with forever. I used to create these dream girls in my head, usually during my reclusive period. But a while ago I realized that I might not be that interesting of a person... So I decided i needed to focus on myself more before I started approaching this particular goal of mine. I don't know, the thing about love is tricky....I crave that feeling of harmony of two souls expressing feelings and caring for each other, but the thing is I've never been in a relationship before, ever. I suspect my mind was brainwashed watching tv shows and movies portraying elements of love when I was a child, and being intricately fascinated by this particular phenomenon. Logically speaking, love is really the last thing I need right now, if you exclude loneliness. You can accomplish so many things without it. Yet I feel like a healthy relationship will give me the jolt and confidence I need to maintain a consistent positive mentality in life, which will lead to success. (Then again, how can "success" be measured? In this case, probably internally.)
> 
> now, discerning my relationships with people, or taking a crack at how people may think of me, see me, feel of me, whatever. I am very aloof, and this is usually on a scale depending on how my mood is. Some people greatly misunderstand me because of this. Stupid things I say, missing certain clues in an environment, not grasping the basic concept of a certain board game during my first time playing, whatever. I'm like a skunk - you know how people judge them based on how they smell? Who knows, skunks may be some of the most amazing souls organisms on the planet have to offer! But no one gives them a chance because they smell like other decaying organisms found in deep underwater trenches. Eh, thats kind of how it is with me. Not to say people strongly dislike me...but there is a general annoyance, for sure, from time to time. Some people admire me for my honesty, and sense of humor, but anxiety really gets in the way of my friendships with people, thus people sometimes never get to know me that well. By that, I mean, I get so anxious talking to someone that I break down and start resembling Forrest Gump on ecstasy. Okay, not really. But social anxiety can be crippling, for sure. I've been trying to break this habit by socializing with people on an every-other-day basis at least but for the most part, this feeling is out of my control.


In socionics this sounds like Fi hidden agenda, or in MBTI, tertiary Fi.


> One thing that does annoy me, however - when someone likes me, a part if me feels like I have to like them, regardless of what kind of person they are (unless its Casey Anthony we're talking about) and vice versa if someone dislikes me. Blah, feelings suck. Life would be easier if I was a robot beneath all this flesh. (Heh, not really.)


Fi value judgement.


> As far as my mentalities toward life go right now - I am rather cynical. I've had a hard life. It really shows in my sense of humor...a year ago or so I started watching a lot of late George Carlin and Louis CK standup, and the like, to try modeling my sense of humor based off of their attitudes...mostly because i could really relate to it. I think I have picked up on their concept of comedy, from a very black point of view, so if I felt like writing a half and hour standup script I think I could be able to successfully architect my excerpts into a comedic show. In other words, I feel like I have the potential to resemble comedians like them (okay, probably not Carlin, more in the realm of C.K. and even moreso, alt-comedy land) but the problem is some people actually pick up on my cynicism too well - and then it's no longer funny, it becomes a second rate version of the Four Yorkshiremen sketch - but only one man ranting and raving about the absurdities of life and his observations and perceptions. God, what am I going on about.


Strong DA reasoning in this paragraph. I see Ni. 



> sometimes I find joy in self deprication, cynicism, and especially the ironies surrounding it - it makes me feel sane, in a way. That's why I love black comedy and love implementing it into my sense of humor as well...it's fuel for my passion, in a way, and I'm usually very successful if I'm passionate about something (ooh, I smell some Fi cooking?!) interestingly enough, movies, shows and music aimed to make you feel good or does indeed make most people happy (I don't know, think any cheesy Adam Sandler movie or that one Phil Collins song from that Tarzan movie, or fuck, most Disney movies in general) either freak me out or make me feel depressed, or both, starting with the former. To wash this disturbing feeling away, I have to resort to the cynicism, so I can feel sane again. This is probably why I listen to a lot of dark, intense, and thoughtful music. In other words, the wires of my brain are misconfigured.


Appears to be gamma-type humor and Fi value judgement. Feel good stuff freaks me out too. What's the point of that, feeling good for the sake of feeling good?



> i tend to strive for accuracy, usually when writing or even solving a problem or doing a task. For example, I edited several excerpts in paragraphs trying to find the right word to explain something numerous times writing this! Most will say this is pure Ti, but I think it's a Ji-Dom thing.


Could be related to Thinking as a cognitive process but has undoubtly little to do with Ti or Ji per se.

I think you're some kind of xNTJ, don't have a good grasp of whether I think INTJ or ENTJ. By the sound of it, you seem like a type 6 to me, phobic variant, probably 6w7 so/xx. I guess I would lean so/sp. INP you are not, though. That much is clear. Either gamma or delta, but I lean gamma though you sure are fluffier than most gammas I've come across, but you seem to be a bit afraid to seek out Fi rationale. Your tone naturally darkens a lot when you Fi, taking on a far more serious and less anxious character.


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> To the OP, but did you ever consider say, INTJ or ISTJ as possibilities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting...I actually remember I filled out one of your questionnaires a few months ago, and you were pretty damn confident I was Ne-dominant. I wouldn't say its that high, but based on all of the research I've done, it sounds like I use quite a bit enough to be my aux - I can even feel my intuition spreading 'outward'
Then again, you once thought you were Ne too. So anything is possible. I guess INTJ is possible, but I definitely doubt being Te-dominant - that doesn't sound right at all. ISTJ doesn't sound right either - and for some reason, I wouldn't be quite happy with that result.

As far as enneagram 6 goes - I don't know a whole lot about that core, but I do really suspect I have anxiety disorders that do seem very apparent to me, enough not to have a direct influence on my enneagram core, and how i deal with the world - 6 doesn't sound right in that aspect. Also, interesting points on Fi.
Why don't you see INxP? I'm curious because you thought you were one at a point, and you could be onto something, for all I know.

And off topic, but that's cool that you like extreme weather too! Ever thought about storm chasing?

EDIT: What do you mean by DA reasoning?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I have improved my understanding of a lot since then, particularly about intuition. 

And why don't those options feel right?


----------



## pushit (Dec 20, 2012)

ephemereality said:


> I have improved my understanding of a lot since then, particularly about intuition.
> 
> And why don't those options feel right?


Well, I really don't see Te-dominance in me. I can't imagine taking a Te-based approach throughout my life and I don't think I have thus far. And the Si-Te archetype doesn't feel right because based on what I've read and intuited, it seems like that cognition would prevent me from doing certain things that I aim for later in life. I want to become smarter, but after a while create concepts and theories based off of everything I read, even for the hell of it. Like say, comedic purposes, or I could see myself writing a really novel and eccentric story. Mostly for the purposes of entertaining myself.
It seems like Si would recite facts and logic that Te pulls in, for the most part. I don't think that is my domain, and honestly would rather it not be. 

I really am sure of an Ne preference, and even moreso, Si. 

I really think this right here is the best example I can give: Typology Central
I'd take note of the avatar below I am referencing first, percieveing what you will, and compare it to my perception(s), as I think that could be the best way to discern.

As for Si, I'm always interconnecting present perceptions with past, and even find myself trying to recreate a past experience that is similar to a present. Say listening to certain music,eating certain food or associating certain objects. I also like to call this my own little "internal environment" where I have a library of interconnected past experiences, which all have some deeper, or even mysterious meaning to it that I might not fully understand. This could be associated with Ni, but I don't think so as I'm just getting a 'vibe' and not really pondering the meaning, it's a more unconscious process.

But hey, I'm willing to be wrong any day if it's at the expense of learning about this.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

pushit said:


> As for Si, I'm always interconnecting present perceptions with past, and even find myself trying to recreate a past experience that is similar to a present. Say listening to certain music,eating certain food or associating certain objects. I also like to call this my own little "internal environment" where I have a library of interconnected past experiences, which all have some deeper, or even mysterious meaning to it that I might not fully understand. This could be associated with Ni, but I don't think so as I'm just getting a 'vibe' and not really pondering the meaning.


The most ironic part about this is how this sounded so Ni, not Si. Though most of all, what this sounds like is that you seem like a constructivist to me:

*Constructivist*
Tend to minimize the emotional elements of interaction, preferring to focus on the 'business' elements.
Have emotional 'anchors' (eg, books, films, places) which they use to support their internal emotional state.
Can become 'emotionally hooked', and can have a strong reaction to a particular part or section regardless of their feelings towards the entirety.
Have greater difficulty disassociating from others' emotions and experiences than from requests for action or consideration.
“I prefer when people offer concrete solutions instead of comfort or sympathy.”

Also, Ni as you know, is a perception function, it takes in impressions. As I have learnt more and understood myself better, I realize I largely operate in this manner, living in a world of impressions. It's rare that I get impressions of, oh, that is that exactly, but usually it's more like a strong feeling or sensation or similar. The best word to describe it really is that, impression. It leaves an impression on my mind.

Si in contrast, is more focused on the actual sensory experience things have on them. "I really enjoyed that great movie we saw last Friday, it had such nice colors in it. Let's do that again some time" for example.


----------

